# Bass tackle, rods and reels



## Top Shelf (Oct 8, 2007)

My father loved bass fishing and had top of the line rods and reels and a pile of lures. He passed away years ago and I need to get rid of the stuff as I do not use it. Shimano calcutta reels and loomis rods Every lure you can imagine and most of it is brand new. 

Any ideas on a good way to sell his tackle.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Is be interested in some rods and reels of you wanna Pm me.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

You could start by posting it on here.  I'm definitely interested if there's Loomis rods. PM me with what you've got!


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Same here, interested!


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Interested as well


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Interested as well

Tackle or the Rods.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Jgatorman said:


> Same here, interested!


dibs on the Calcutta's lol


----------



## Top Shelf (Oct 8, 2007)

Please send email or cell phone numbers and I will send pics


----------



## Top Shelf (Oct 8, 2007)

Pic


----------



## Top Shelf (Oct 8, 2007)

Another pic


----------



## Top Shelf (Oct 8, 2007)

I have probably 12 boxes of lures as well as tons of worms


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Consider the Gold Calcuttas combos sold per our text. Thanks.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

608-558-9386 is my number. I'm interested in some of the Loomis rods. Would you mind texting me what you're asking for them?


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

205-FOUR TWO SEVEN 2303
Interested in calcuttas


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Please text me when you get a chance man! Very interested in the Loomis rods. 608-558-9386.


----------



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

Can you put a price on the stuff? I'd be interested in rod/reels and the tackle.
or...can come look at it and let me know what $ you are asking for it.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Dang, if I didn't already have way too much tackle I'd be interested, nice stuff! 

On second thought if you have any of the bait casting combos left let me know...


----------



## Top Shelf (Oct 8, 2007)

327 lures $750
61 packs worms $100

4 Calcutta 250 gold on g loomis gl3 mbr 843c 7ft med/heavy $175 each

1 Calcutta 250 te dc on a g loomis glx bcr852 extra fast 7'1" $$250

1 shimano Calais cl200 mg5 on a on a g loomis 843c 7ft med/heavy $200

2 team Daiwa z 103h on g loomis cbr 843 mod fast action medium $100 each 

1 silver Calcutta on a custom rod and a red shimano curado on a shimano rod

I will try to post pics


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Top Shelf said:


> 327 lures $750
> 61 packs worms $100
> 
> 4 Calcutta 250 gold on g loomis gl3 mbr 843c 7ft med/heavy $175 each
> ...


I will take both of the Daiwa Z 103H/Loomis CBR 843 combos. 608-558-9386, please give me a call or text whenever you get a chance.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Wish I needed more gear!!! Good deals! And a foot pic to boot!!!


----------



## hxchip (Jul 6, 2009)

Wow, there's no way I could afford the whole lot of lures....


----------



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

If sawyer falls through, I'll take one of the daiwa/loomis combos.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

orbiting headquarters said:


> If sawyer falls through, I'll take one of the daiwa/loomis combos.


I will not be falling through, don't worry John.  Unfortunately he has not responded to me yet though.


----------



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

ThaFish said:


> I will not be falling through, don't worry John.  Unfortunately he has not responded to me yet though.


No problem, santa brought me a new crankbait rod, I really only needed another reel, for a spare. never can have enough, right?


----------



## Top Shelf (Oct 8, 2007)

My number is 850.218.4305 call me tomorrow morning after 8 and I will answer any questions you have


----------



## Top Shelf (Oct 8, 2007)

Lure pic 1


----------



## Top Shelf (Oct 8, 2007)

Lure pic 2


----------



## Top Shelf (Oct 8, 2007)

Lure pic 3


----------



## Top Shelf (Oct 8, 2007)

Lure pic 4


----------



## Top Shelf (Oct 8, 2007)

Lure pic 5


----------



## Top Shelf (Oct 8, 2007)

Lure pic 6


----------



## Top Shelf (Oct 8, 2007)

Lure pic 7


----------



## Top Shelf (Oct 8, 2007)

Lure pic 8


----------



## hxchip (Jul 6, 2009)

Wow.....


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Jason said:


> Wish I needed more gear!!! Good deals! And a foot pic to boot!!!



With bonus extra toes!


----------



## Top Shelf (Oct 8, 2007)

Daiwa reels are sold everything else is still available


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Top Shelf said:


> Daiwa reels are sold everything else is still available


Pm sent 

If you would prefer I call

I will be out of class in a few minutes


----------



## Top Shelf (Oct 8, 2007)

The shimano reels and and the loomis rods are all still available as well as all of the tackle


----------



## Top Shelf (Oct 8, 2007)

Tackle and rods are for sale 
all reels are sold


----------



## Specktackler357 (Jun 28, 2016)

Wow nice collection


----------



## Top Shelf (Oct 8, 2007)

7 ft loomis rods are $100 each
Make offer for lures would like to sell lures as a whole


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Goodness your daddy was neat. I got about 10 plugs like that and I can barely tie them on because of all the old line and knots in the eyes. I got so much old line hanging off my spinnerbaits you can't tell which way they are supposed to run. Haha. Good luck on the sale. I'm just not worthy to even put in a bid


----------



## Specktackler357 (Jun 28, 2016)

Whoa. That's a bunch of lures snd plastics. Very nice collection. Your dad,like mine, was obviously a very serious fisherman. If you decide to split up lures it be interested.Good luck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Top Shelf (Oct 8, 2007)

Feel free to make offers. I would rather not sell each lure by lure but would be interested in box by box 
i am in Destin
Thanks for looking


----------



## Top Shelf (Oct 8, 2007)

Worms and rods available 
Hard baits sold


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Top Shelf said:


> Worms and rods available
> Hard baits sold


someone got a whole lot of really good stuff!!!!


----------



## Top Shelf (Oct 8, 2007)

The 4 looms rods still available $75 each


----------

